# Transfert d'argent d'un compte à un autre pour app ipad



## gaelardeche (19 Mai 2013)

Salut tout le monde,

En achetant un mac, j'ai eu une carte cadeau itunes de 80 que j'ai légèrement dépensé sur mon compte itunes en jeu pour mac.
Aujourd'hui ma compagne a un ipad mini et je voudrais faire acheter une application dessus.
En fait, j'ai téléchargé le jeu Magic 2013 qui est gratuit, mais pour débloquer la version complète du jeu, il faut faire un achat in-app de 8,99. 

Est-ce qu'il existe un moyen pour moi, de transférer 10 de mon compte au compte itunes de ma compagne ? (genre une carte cadeau itunes payé avec l'argent de mon compte)
Existe t-il un moyen quelconque pour moi d'effectuer cet achat in-app avec l'argent de mon compte itunes ? j'ai déjà essayer l'option offrir cet app à un ami, mais ça ne fonctionne pas ici car c'est un achat in-app. Il me semble que l'application complète n'est pas achetable d'un coup.

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## drs (19 Mai 2013)

non tu ne peux pas transférer l'argent.

Il suffit qu'elle le télécharge avec ton compte, et qu'elle utilise ce même compte pour 'achat in-app. Par contre, elle devra s'en servir aussi pour les mises à jour.


----------

